# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  node 144 sialko Ζωγράφου

## sialko

Έχει μπει δοκιμαστικό AP με SSID awmn-144test σε cantenna με στόχευση προς το στάδιο της λεοφώρου, στις 330 μοίρες περίπου σε κάθετη.
Για δείτε αν φαίνεται καθόλου. Η ισχύς είναι περίπου 19dBm EIRP.
Υπάρχει σύνδεση με bb μέσω ngia και θα βόλεβε και κάποια σύνδεση προς την περιοχή εκεί.

----------


## craven

> Έχει μπει δοκιμαστικό AP με SSID awmn-144test σε cantenna με στόχευση προς το στάδιο της λεοφώρου, στις 330 μοίρες περίπου σε κάθετη.
> Για δείτε αν φαίνεται καθόλου. Η ισχύς είναι περίπου 19dBm EIRP.
> Υπάρχει σύνδεση με bb μέσω ngia και θα βόλεβε και κάποια σύνδεση προς την περιοχή εκεί.


με cantenna? ap? μήπως πρέπει να βαλεις κάτι λιγότερο κατευθυντικό?  ::

----------


## ngia

> με cantenna? ap? μήπως πρέπει να βαλεις κάτι λιγότερο κατευθυντικό


Είναι για δοκιμές έτσι προκειμένου να πιάνει ένα εύρος περίπου 70 μοιρών. H cantenna έχει κέρδος 9dBi. Αν γίνει κάποια σύνδεση προφανώς θα μπει πιάτο η μεγάλη και καλή grid. 
Θα διατεθεί cisco για τη σύνδεση, Μauve μήπως ακούς τα beacons του;

----------


## MAuVE

> Μauve μήπως ακούς τα beacons του;


*EDITED*  Δεν σε πιάνω δυστυχώς

Εχει εμφανισθεί στη nodedB ένας υποψήφιος (γράφει ότι μαζεύει εξοπλισμό) κοντά στο repeater στο Λυκαβυττό.

Ισως τον πείσουμε να γίνει ενδιάμεσος, γιατί σε δοκιμές που είχα κάνει με τον repeater είχα καλό σήμα. 
Αυτός βέβαια είναι λίγο πιό ανατολικά, πράγμα που ευννοεί εσάς και δυσκολεύει εμένα.

----------


## sialko

Στην nodedb τι nick έχει.Πες του αν είναι να κάνει ένα scan προς τα εδώ.

----------

